# the C2 tune



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

who has one? how good is it? highly considering getting it and the BSH intake.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

go UM!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> go UM!


HUZZAAAAAH! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one. My car has been flashed twice, the first time I had them flash it with thier cold air intake tune in anticipation for a p-flo but changed my mind and kept it stock. I had them reflash it with their "stock" parts tune. 

The first tune ran great, a little better mileage, the rev hang was gone and the car had noticeably more low end torque and some more power up top.

The second tune has all the benefits of the first but I have some rev hang at certain RPMs. Shifting between 2,200 and 2,800 RPM and sometimes in the upper rev (anything above 3,500 RPM) I some stock unflashed level rev hang.

I haven't contact C2 about this because I don't have time to send the ECU in again. Thinking about it though, I probably should contact them because they now have the CTuner.....hmmm.

Anyway, I like the tune except for the rev hang problems I have.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Dronks said:


> I have one. My car has been flashed twice, the first time I had them flash it with thier cold air intake tune in anticipation for a p-flo but changed my mind and kept it stock. I had them reflash it with their "stock" parts tune.
> 
> The first tune ran great, a little better mileage, the rev hang was gone and the car had noticeably more low end torque and some more power up top.
> 
> ...


interesting. I was considering getting the tune and the tuner so that if I ever did anything I could change it. thanks :beer:


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Running the 93-oct race tune here. I have no complaints about it. Works as advertised. As with any na tune, don't expect RACEKOR!!!1 after the flash. No off the shelf tune will do that regardless of who makes it...

I will say that the tune is noticeable though: definite power increase (with supporting mods of course), smoother power delivery, etc, etc.

I was cross between UM and C2 but ultimately chose the latter due to convenience of being able to self-flash with the C2NER.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Running the 93-oct race tune here. I have no complaints about it. Works as advertised. As with any na tune, don't expect RACEKOR!!!1 after the flash. No off the shelf tune will do that regardless of who makes it...
> 
> I will say that the tune is noticeable though: definite power increase (with supporting mods of course), smoother power delivery, etc, etc.
> 
> I was cross between C2 and UM but ultimately chose the latter due to convenience of being able to self-flash with the C2NER.



The C2NER was the deciding factor between the two for me as well. If UM made something similar I probably would have gone with them, but it didn't work out like that. I just sent my original file in to C2 and am waiting for my 93 race tune now. I'm glad to hear it works as advertised for you. I'm so excited.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they have a loaner cable... imo, its much better.. no need to buy something that you will only use a few times...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> they have a loaner cable... imo, its much better.. no need to buy something that you will only use a few times...



I get what you're saying, but I'm eventually planning on upgrading to the Sri file, then turbo file, so I will need it again. Considering $449 for two files and the tuner, I think it's a pretty great deal. My local giac tuner (only tuner near me) charges $700 for a similar set up and that's during their spring sale. The um tuned people seem more vocal in their support, but the convenience of the c2uner is what finally swayed me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

United motorsport tune is by far the best


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you get the um tune with the c2 sri?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cbs_24 said:


> I get what you're saying, but I'm eventually planning on upgrading to the Sri file, then turbo file, so I will need it again. Considering $449 for two files and the tuner, I think it's a pretty great deal. My local giac tuner (only tuner near me) charges $700 for a similar set up and that's during their spring sale. The um tuned people seem more vocal in their support, but the convenience of the c2uner is what finally swayed me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


lol, and you plan on going turbo with C2?

good luck.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

hazard520 said:


> Can you get the um tune with the c2 sri?


You can mix or match as you please.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a c2ner and I'm happy with it and c2's customer support. I have also talked with u.m. and it seems like a great company. I believe it's a win win between the two. Would love ro find a close u.m. car to compare with.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

FYI the Guy that runs United motorsports and write the software was doing the software for C2 in-till they screwed him! just some food for thought:what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vrsick147 said:


> FYI the Guy that runs United motorsports and write the software was doing the software for C2 in-till they screwed him! just some food for thought:what:


he (jeff atwood) was 50% owner of C2.
Since he left, C2 hasnt been the same in regards of software. Many people/customers are now running 2.5T software and alike without being the happiest.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I chose C2 for the convenience of the C2NER at the time... unaware of a loaner cable from UM till Fred just mentioned something now. Makes me raise a few eyebrows about re-flashing my car..

That being said.. I've been happy with the 93 race software. Smoother power, no rev hang, just feels better to drive. Well worth the money to tune the car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The na tunes are all similar in WOT power.. but all have different power delivery. All tuners have the NA 2.5 down to a good reliable stuff.

The FI world is however a whole different world, where United Motorsports is the undisputed King.

btw, this is me flashing my own car with the Loaner cable... i didnt waste ~300 on a thing to be used once or twice.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

To Fred at only using something once or twice. 

What if you are running meth? and it runs out, just load a no meth file. What if you go to the track and want to run race gas.... load a different tune. No need to borrow a cable every time you need to switch files. What if you dont have a vagcom and you want to read and clear DTC codes? What if you are worried about warranty and you want to switch back to the stock tuning?

Just a couple advantages off the top of my head. eace:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> To Fred at only using something once or twice.
> 
> What if you are running meth? and it runs out, just load a no meth file. What if you go to the track and want to run race gas.... load a different tune. No need to borrow a cable every time you need to switch files. What if you dont have a vagcom and you want to read and clear DTC codes? What if you are worried about warranty and you want to switch back to the stock tuning?
> 
> Just a couple advantages off the top of my head. eace:


Lol, i understand how useful it can be.., bu my point is simple: how many people will use it time and again? 
Most people dont go beyond CAI, few go to sri and only a handful will go turbo.
Of the turbo population only a very small number will use meth, track it, etc.

I would, most certainly use a switchable device, if um didnt have it covered... Lol.
Meaning: meth on our turbo cars only kicks in at boost, and if anything you should only have timing pull on mid ot high rpms on high boost... For example, without meth i should omly have a timing pull om 12-14 psi between 5-7k rpm.. Assuming the car is properly tuned. so, what if you run out of meth? Simple!  dont go into 14 psi of boost.. Lol.

Race gas? Again, how many people need/use race gas? And again, yes i do... 
Return to stock tune? Meh.. Ill concede.

Too lond, ddidnt read? I admit it has nice advantages, and it can be usefull... But most peopld wont really need it.
And the hardcore people that DO need it, usually have vag com and with it you can change stuff with UM.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, i understand how useful it can be.., bu my point is simple: how many people will use it time and again?
> Most people dont go beyond CAI, few go to sri and only a handful will go turbo.
> Of the turbo population only a very small number will use meth, track it, etc.
> 
> ...



I know its not really worth mentioning these things to you anyways. You are very set in your ways (UM) haha. 
I just thought people should know that there are reasons to have a tuner, besides just listening to you saying "most people" will only use it once or twice. 

One small note though about your last post, you dont need to be running 12-14psi to utilize meth. 

If you feel like discussing this further we can do it in pm or fb message and not clutter up this thread. 

That is all... I am done. Its just crazy to me the things that get posted some times because of "brand loyalty"


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, let's take it to PMS.

I too wanted to illustrate that there are other options that don't require purchasing things that to some might be "unnecessary".

And I repeat ny first post: na.will yield similar power with drastically different deliveries by each tuner.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, let's take it to PMS.
> 
> I too wanted to illustrate that there are other options that don't require purchasing things that to some might be "unnecessary".
> 
> ...


I really want to experience this. Mainly because I have never been in another tuned 2.5L so I don't have anything to compare my Unitronic to. I'd love for a non-2.5L guy to drive a bunch of similar cars with different chips to give a review/comparison.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I really want to experience this. Mainly because I have never been in another tuned 2.5L so I don't have anything to compare my Unitronic to. I'd love for a non-2.5L guy to drive a bunch of similar cars with different chips to give a review/comparison.


sounds like a job for...:laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Definition of unbiased.....

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Might as well call up The Stig then.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> sounds like a job for...:laugh:


so he's just going to smack all the PCMs with hammers right?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

G I Jew said:


> so he's just going to smack all the PCMs with hammers right?


Probably drive all of the tunes, decide aftermarket is stupid, and pick the stock tune.

Or just say that is has an extra cylinder it doesn't need and try to remove it.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Probably drive all of the tunes, decide aftermarket is stupid, and pick the stock tune.
> 
> Or just say that is has an extra cylinder it doesn't need and try to remove it.


and the power goes to the wrong wheels and go drift an FR-S while reading a book :laugh:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

G I Jew said:


> and the power goes to the wrong wheels and go drift an FR-S while reading a book :laugh:


Or attach a log to the tow hook and have it smash the rear hatch glass. :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

How about the guy that has a tune that hasn't been truly perfect since Day one? I've sent the ecu c2 and they did an "ok" job. Its miles better than their first flash load attempt... But i can rest assured knowing that Jeff at UM has me covered when i need to call him. Just waiting To kill the sri and tune in one Day. Integrated needs to get on it with their sri asap


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I plan on ordering the Sri as soon as its released and install them get tuned when I'm in Vancouver at the end of the summer. Will give me a good comparison of the two tunes. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Or attach a log to the tow hook and have it smash the rear hatch glass. :laugh:


it was such a good season...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> they have a loaner cable... imo, its much better.. no need to buy something that you will only use a few times...



How much do they charge for the loaner cable?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Finally got my 93 race file installed and running after accidentally erasing everything on the tuner and having to start over :banghead:

It drives great. The Rabbit pulls hard and is very fun. I think I'm going to have to get the BFI engine and transmission mounts because I have a lot of engine movement again. The dogbone insert was good enough for my previous mods, but I think its time to upgrade. Also, can't wait for SRI.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

vrsick147 said:


> United motorsport tune is by far the best


 How so?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

FalmouthMK5 said:


> How so?


 From what I've seen, because UM tuned people are more vocal about the product than C2 people. But that being said, being vocal is a good thing, I think C2 would be considered more if those who have it were more vocal about it. If/when I switch away from Unitronic though, I'm going to UM as they are getting rave reviews from across the VW world, everyone loves what they are doing, that says something to me. 

Sidenote: I'm not looking to get into a Jeff vs C2 thing, just stating what I have noticed. Also, I have no experience with either company so I'm coming in to this as an outside observer.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> From what I've seen, because UM tuned people are more vocal about the product than C2 people. But that being said, being vocal is a good thing, I think C2 would be considered more if those who have it were more vocal about it. If/when I switch away from Unitronic though, I'm going to UM as they are getting rave reviews from across the VW world, everyone loves what they are doing, that says something to me.
> 
> Sidenote: I'm not looking to get into a Jeff vs C2 thing, just stating what I have noticed. Also, I have no experience with either company so I'm coming in to this as an outside observer.


 I was just curious if there was a quantitative reason for your statement. I find a lot of "x software is better" quotes are baseless from a factual standpoint.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

FalmouthMK5 said:


> I was just curious if there was a quantitative reason for your statement. I find a lot of "x software is better" quotes are baseless from a factual standpoint.


 This is basically the case. Many people don't have a direct comparison. That being said, I know there is a group of turbo guys that have been making the switch from c2 to um. I can't speak to why as I have only ever had one software and only ever been in/driven one chipped 2.5l.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I really like my c2 tune, but I have no other software experience to compare it to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Dronks said:


> I have one. My car has been flashed twice, the first time I had them flash it with thier cold air intake tune in anticipation for a p-flo but changed my mind and kept it stock. I had them reflash it with their "stock" parts tune.
> 
> The first tune ran great, a little better mileage, the rev hang was gone and the car had noticeably more low end torque and some more power up top.
> 
> ...


 Shoot me a PM or E-mail and we can take of you. 



thygreyt said:


> they have a loaner cable... imo, its much better.. no need to buy something that you will only use a few times...


 There are PLENTY of people who have purchased the C2NER and use it considerably more than a few times. Switching between maps and the ease of e-mailing updates its worth the cost of the programmer alone, or so ive been told countless times.... 



TylerO28 said:


> How about the guy that has a tune that hasn't been truly perfect since Day one? I've sent the ecu c2 and they did an "ok" job. Its miles better than their first flash load attempt... But i can rest assured knowing that Jeff at UM has me covered when i need to call him. Just waiting To kill the sri and tune in one Day. Integrated needs to get on it with their sri asap


 E-mail me at [email protected]rsports.com if you want us to work on fixing the issue. This is the first I (personally) have heard of it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bennet, you are welcomed to read my posts on the thread.  

in short, yes it can be beneficial, but it isnt so for the majority


----------

